# One of the more special betta tank mates



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

He's a cute little guy, staying in the 10g with oscar(a VT betta) 2 apple snails and some random snails.

It's one of the cases that depends on personality I guess, like Skalars,guppies and betta..


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

What kind of crab is that?


----------



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

Parathelphusa panthernia (a.k.a _Panther Crabs_) 

Here is a video from youtube(not mine)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl6-XfSuPY4


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I love aquatic crabs,and crabs in general. I would love to keep some of the freshwater crabs or lobster/ crayfish with bettas I just don't want to take the chance of them hurting the betta or the betta hurting the crustacean. Just make sure he can't escape the tank


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I want a freshwater crab! So jealous >< 

He hasn't been aggressive at all with the fish or snails?

I'm hoping they make Thai micro crabs legal here. I'd _love_ some of those.. we do get little freshwater ones up in the far north of Aus, but I don't know anyone selling them..


----------



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

So far none that I've seen, might have eaten baby snails that I didn't notice..
lol yea learned that lesson when came back from the bathroom one time and found him near the door(when he was in acclimation in a shoebox size bowl)


----------



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

2 more better pictures(Yea gonna vacuum gravel today darn apple snails lol)


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

he is neat but reminds me too much of a spider *shudder*


----------



## ClassicCharm (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness his little eyes are adorable!!


----------



## ki113rm00n (Jun 24, 2012)

GOD he's so sweet!!!
Where did you get it from?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Literature indictaes Brackish to full marine condition's for this crab to survive.(Parathelphusa Pantherina)


OOPS! My Bad,, is indeed freshwater (hard alkaline).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I was really put off by this crab too, 1077. Again, hard and alkaline is key.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

Got him from the store I work at  I can check where we import it from to see if they can get some to you 

Yea, water here is hard poop to begin with so achieving that is easy.. 
Put off in good way? 

Seems I'm somewhere in the balance between to hard to ruin CT rays and to soft for snails and crabs to lose shell power. (to bad I need to filter my tap water because of industrial amounts of Limescale in it...)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Put off as a crustacean fan, this thing being fine in freshwater goes against everything I know. 
There are really fine lines with a lot of species, and crustaceans in particular, are really blurry lines in the hobby as to what they need.
Anyways, watch from trying to crawl out and away. He will appreciate a bit more land access than just the filter if you can figure something out.


----------



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

The other side of the aquarium has a dense pinetree like surface plants forgot its name(looks like a floor on the top of the aquarium made of pines), my gf's crabs hangs there alot.(she has the same thing in her aquarium) You can see the edge of one of the plant's strings.. in picture no2
I try to keep my aquariums heavy planted with stuff that go to the water surface or atleast 2/3..(it used to be tons of tall grass there and a big bush.. but it died on me  2 weeks ago)

Or should I really make a floor floor for him to stand on? Because I'm planning to do a "tree top city" in the 30g with lots of bridges and it will go up the surface..(planned for other crabs and the girls tho..)


----------



## ki113rm00n (Jun 24, 2012)

From Israel too, that's why i'm asking.. 
Never seen one in stores..


----------



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

Perfect rif, petah tikva.. Shiluah 4 

I'm there today untill like 8pm, but we'll have crabs again only in 2 days


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh! So very cute! Almost makes me want one.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

As long as he has somewhere to sit on land he should be fine. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

I've got a full grown adult and 3 babies aswell  (got them today) straight from the import bag, they are in acclimation now 

Killermoon, we got 2 babies left in stock.. PM me if you want them if yes I'll put them as saved tomorrow but you'll need to come before 12pm
I took the rest *evil grin*


----------

